# My Little Guys



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

Here is the tricycle collection so far. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2018)

sweet Shawn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

NICE!
HOPE YOUR GRAND KIDS ENJOY THEM!


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2018)

That cool little Rocket looks like a tuff one to ride. Then again, if your diaper has your legs spread out it might not be so bad.


----------



## rustyrelicks (May 19, 2018)

Mighty fine ... nice line up !


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That cool little Rocket looks like a tuff one to ride. Then again, if your diaper has your legs spread out it might not be so bad.



The Rocket is a rear steer tricycle. You tilt the handlebars from side-to-side to turn it! That sucker is heavy too. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2018)

Very nice collection with a few of the rarer tricycle models, especially the rear steer Rocket. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

There are still quite a few that I would like to have but three in particular: Mickey Mouse, Silver King, and Redbird. If anyone has any of these in original, complete condition please let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 23, 2018)

That rocket and the green one are really awesome!!!


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 23, 2018)

Do you trike guys know much about this one? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> Do you trike guys know much about this one?
> 
> View attachment 812741
> 
> ...




You should start a separate thread for your trike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 812798



Wish we could solve the mystery of who actually made the Rocket. I know some say Colson but I'm not sold on that theory yet. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2018)




----------



## 1973rx3 (May 23, 2018)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey Shawn, what is the green trike? And was it ever repopped? The reason I ask is I ran across one at a local antique mall that was faded out red and very cool looking like yours, I wanted to get it but other than the faded paint it was in suspiciously nice shape so I didnt take it, thanks 

Aaron


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2018)

Very excellent collection. That Rocket is very interesting with its steerable rear wheels


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Hey Shawn, what is the green trike? And was it ever repopped? The reason I ask is I ran across one at a local antique mall that was faded out red and very cool looking like yours, I wanted to get it but other than the faded paint it was in suspiciously nice shape so I didnt take it, thanks
> 
> Aaron



Hey Aaron the green trike is a Sky King Jr. They were repo'd both the Jr. and the larger Sky King and you find them easily-they still make them. Once you see a real one they are pretty easy to tell. Look at things like pedals, seat post, and headlight guts--if it don't look 1930s chances are you're looking at a repo. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Sven said:


> Very excellent collection. That Rocket is very interesting with its steerable rear wheels




Thanks the Rocket is a really neat piece and probably one of the nicest originals out there. This little sucker is heavy though! The stoutest of the bunch though is the Taylor. I think they built these for kids that could tear up an anvil! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammer (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Shawn, I definitely think this was a repo, to many shiny pieces and the headlight looked like thin plastic, thanks for the info sir!

Aaron


----------

